# Bosch 1617 Accessories



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> You will want the following accessories to make best use of your router. The RA1151 centering cone; The RA1126 quick change adapter and the RA1100 guide bushing adapter.!


Mike recommended these in another thread. I'm trying to understand what they are. He mentioned using PC guides but I have never routed with guides.

So ... is the RA1126 Quick Change Template Guide Adapter something that allows quick change (looks like a twist lock) of Bosch guides? 

And then is the RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter an adapter that goes into the quick change, to allow use of more "standard" guides?


Anyone standing by their router with a cell phone want to snap a pic? :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Lucky you! It just so happens I have a few I took last year.

You need the adapter, then add the template bushing (guide) to it. The Porter Cable style bushings come threaded so they can be used also. The guide bushings shown are the Bosch metaal variety.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@LBussy...


So ... is the RA1126 Quick Change Template Guide Adapter something that allows quick change (looks like a twist lock) of Bosch guides? *Yes...*

And then is the RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter an adapter that goes into the quick change, to allow use of more "standard" guides? *Yes...*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sigh. Another sticky tutorial that is now hard to find.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

You know ... whatever you want, it IS on the Internet. 

I think I know the answer to this but ... with these I will be able to use PC and Bosch bushings, right?


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> Sigh. Another sticky tutorial that is now hard to find.


It keeps us talking Mike. Otherwise EVERYTHING would be on a sticky.

(finding the bright side of life ... )


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Lee, the quick change adapter was made for the Bosch steel guide bushings(best for rough construction) and later the adapter was added to allow the use of PC style guide bushings. Brass bushings are the best choice since they do not loosen like the steel PC style ones do.

Shown is the RA1125 set.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

LBussy said:


> You know ... whatever you want, it IS on the Internet.
> 
> I think I know the answer to this but ... with these I will be able to use PC and Bosch bushings, right?


correct...


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Thank you Mike and Stick!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Mike said:


> Sigh. Another sticky tutorial that is now hard to find.


Guide bushing sticky


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting that Al. It will help newer members with a lot of good information.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

The whole Megillah can be simplified with a centerable collar plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Pat! I haven't talked to you in a couple years. For new members who do not know Pat makes some really nice accessories. We use different methods but you have to respect quality work.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> Thanks for posting that Al. It will help newer members with a lot of good information.


Mike, I'm wrapping my head round the information. I want to be sure I understood the first pic. Is this right?

A: Old style Bosch; installed by removing the bottom plate of the router.

B: New Quick change style Bosch; installed by dropping into place and sliding a lever. Note the quick change adapter with a PC style bushing installed. 

C: Typical Porter Cable base plate with bushing installed

D: PC style bushing. 

E: Rousseau mounting plate installation bushing. Note the removable top ring locked in place with an Allen screw. Guided by the template with a straight cutting bit installed; removes the main cut out for the router. Removing the top ring reveals a smaller guide used for cutting the lip that supports the plate. 

F: Typical Craftsman router with guide bushing. Bushing is plastic and held in place with 3 screws.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The old style Bosch is in the 1601 router; A is a new style quick change guide bushing. The following photos may help a bit, the RA1100 is the new quick change style adapter with the locating keys on the edge. The RA1110 is the old style adapter where you must remove the sub base plate to install it. Both are for using PC style guide bushings.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Mike said:


> The old style Bosch is in the 1601 router; A is a new style quick change guide bushing. The following photos may help a bit, the RA1100 is the new quick change style adapter with the locating keys on the edge. The RA1110 is the old style adapter where you must remove the sub base plate to install it. Both are for using PC style guide bushings.


Got it. Here's a little handout you can give out if you can't find the old post:


----------

